# What would you like to see in 2009?



## SamXX (Jan 4, 2009)

If you voted for other let us know your ideas.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 4, 2009)

I would really like to see some Nintendo held events, where more than just 4 people could come.
Like Official fishing competitions either online or in stores around the country.


----------



## K.K. (Jan 4, 2009)

More rewards


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Make this multiple choice >.<, I would put Nintendo held events and waaaay more rewards =)


----------



## SamXX (Jan 4, 2009)

More rewards would be good.
I'd really like to be able to have like an option to add concrete pathways as an upgrade or something.


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Jan 4, 2009)

All of the above lol.


----------



## melly (Jan 4, 2009)

I would put them all! But I chose more features. 
I would like it if DLC would let you change the music or like being able to turn or flip tiles when your making a town theme.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 4, 2009)

What do you mean flip tiles over?
Like be able to have a longer town tune?
Because that'd be awesome!


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 4, 2009)

all of the above, with emphasis on new animals and items. 

i think contests would be great too, esp. if they involved more than just the people on your friends list.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

More rewards from town funds! I would love for them to bring the island back, It would also be nice for them to add new music...


----------



## Little Miss (Jan 4, 2009)

Other. We should have a fortnight each week for like a big sorta market with rare fruits, flowers and furniture. You get what I mean?


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

I would also like to see some new gracie grace furniture sets, cooler ones then what they have now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 4, 2009)

You should of made it so we could vote on all the ones we wanted <.<


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 4, 2009)

I voted for the nintendo events. But I'd like to see some new features other than a city and a fountain. Maybe something like....mining? Like a cave to mine to get things like fossils and such. I don't know. Sounded good to me.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Jan 4, 2009)

I personally would like to make your house even BIGGER, like how big the basement was in Population Growing, as well with the addition of a bigger house, you can have more people in living in your house, and be able to have music outside to make it an ULTIMATE PARTAY HOUSE ALL, THA, TIME!!!!


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 4, 2009)

BANANAS


----------



## SamXX (Jan 6, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> You should of made it so we could vote on all the ones we wanted <.<


Sorry >.<

I'll remember that for next time I do a poll similar to this.

Also, Little Miss, the market sounds awesome!


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

i want to carry stuff like swords and stuff


----------



## SamXX (Jan 6, 2009)

Woah I think Nintendo would have to add an age rating to that 

But more holdable items would be ok.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Jan 6, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Woah I think Nintendo would have to add an age rating to that
> 
> But more holdable items would be ok.


Lol what?
LoZ already uses Swords and back for the N64 they were E game, xD


----------



## SamXX (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow really?
I doubt they'd let that over here in England.
A lot stricter


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Wow really?
> I doubt they'd let that over here in England.
> A lot stricter


sometimes its needed though


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Jan 6, 2009)

One thing that really seems to have empty spots is the Nook Point Reward system, when you look through the list, it almost seems obvious that there is more. I sure hope so.


----------



## airhead (Jan 6, 2009)

new items


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 10, 2009)

i think bigger upgrades and also more items


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

more house upgrades


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bigger upgrades or your house.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 10, 2009)

Pyrate Yoster said:
			
		

> One thing that really seems to have empty spots is the Nook Point Reward system, when you look through the list, it almost seems obvious that there is more. I sure hope so.


I would love that.  Maybe instead of just Zelda, Metroid, and Mario, we could see items from other games too...  

(just thinking about the possibilities is AWESOME!) :gyroiddance: 
^_^  ^_^  ^_^


----------



## Link (Jan 10, 2009)

Make city Wifi and have an island like a lobby to meet all your friends on who've you've met in the city.
A bit like the gate but more freeform.
And mabye has a holiday home on it for all your friends to share


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 11, 2009)

A tropical boat ride to an island to see anyone who is online. Like sorta in mario kart wii or something. lol


----------



## Tree (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I must say that there are quite a few things I would choose!


----------



## KHero (Jan 16, 2009)

Longer town tunes. I love messing with mine.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 16, 2009)

Harry J.W. said:
			
		

> BANANAS


Yeah, that'd be cool..


----------



## VantagE (Jan 16, 2009)

List of wants:

*Bring back the Island!!
*House should be the same size as in WW!
*More areas! Not just the city, I mean whole new areas! I don't know what, I just know they should. (Give me some ideas on what they would add...)


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 16, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> List of wants:
> 
> *Bring back the Island!!
> *House should be the same size as in WW!
> *More areas! Not just the city, I mean whole new areas! I don't know what, I just know they should. (Give me some ideas on what they would add...)


I think stormcommander posted a topic about that.
He stumbled upon an interview where they plan to open up the boarded building the city.

EDIT:

I would love to see unique furniture. I'm not much of a "I care what I wear" type of person. I'm more of a "I don't give a <censored> how I look, I'm comfy here."


----------



## ACFan29 (Jan 21, 2009)

It would be cool to have more Nintendo-themed items as DLC this year. Maybe Mario karts you could actually drive around in! That would be awesome. :veryhappy:


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jan 23, 2009)

Bigger upgrades to house, I think it was horrible that they went back to the original house layout, I really enjoyed decorating the house and rooms in different styles to go with my Town Themes in AC:WW.


----------



## genandnic (Jan 23, 2009)

Almost every good thing that they took out of AC. Like the music, signboards, pallets, ect..


----------



## Princess (Jan 23, 2009)

sam going back to be my kingdom buddy
*cries* :'(


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 23, 2009)

DLC in general would be nice


----------



## Robert (Jan 24, 2009)

Meltd0wn said:
			
		

> Bigger upgrades to house, I think it was horrible that they went back to the original house layout, I really enjoyed decorating the house and rooms in different styles to go with my Town Themes in AC:WW.


Well, think about it. In Wild World, up to four players can move into one house. When fully upgraded, there were four small rooms and one large room. All four players could share the large room and each could have their own room. In the GameCube and Wii version however, there were four houses in which four people could move into. Since only one person can live in a house, there was no need for the extra space. The idea of owning a house which has five rooms is nice but seems excessive, doesn't it?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 24, 2009)

I really want the aerobics radio from GCN version.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 24, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I really want the aerobics radio from GCN version.


If I could choose ONE item to bring back, that would be it


----------



## Crob8 (Jan 24, 2009)

I chose new items, but I want *most* of them.
I don't want bigger houses, A mansion takes away from the country feel, in my opinion...

What I want most, is... *gasp* Any kind of DLC for the US and UK! Just some DLC! Please!


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 24, 2009)

more features. I really want to be able to have an expanded city and the ability to go to the city with your friends, or the city a center for wi-fi.


----------



## Crob8 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yah, an expanded city or some other new features would be quite nice


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2009)

All of the above


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would like to be able to grow grape vines.


----------



## Crob8 (Jan 24, 2009)

another great idea!
I want quite a few new fruits, to be honest.
Maybe lemons, mangoes or Bananas!
And fruit that grows on bushes, vines (like grapes, Smarty9911's idea)


----------

